# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Lẩu nhà hàng J giá cực sốc!

## hdungp31

Chỉ với 310.000 - 360.000 VNĐ là các bạn đã có một SUẤT LẨU ĐẶC BIỆT dành cho 4 - 6 người thơm ngon nóng hổi thưởng thức cùng gia đình và bạn bè. Thực đơn lẩu ở J - Resataurant rất phong phú và đa dạng để mọi người lựa chọn: Lẩu gà, lẩu vịt, lẩu ếch… với cùng mức giá 310 - 360k/4 - 6 người không thể rẻ hơn!Địa điểm đẹp, thức ăn ngon, nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình, giá đồ ăn phải chăng thậm chí rẻ… Tiếc thật khi các bác chưa đến {J - Restaurant} J - Restaurant và thưởng thức đồ ăn một lần. BÊN TỚ CAM KẾT 100% KHÔNG SỬ DỤNG {GÀ, VỊT, ẾCH} CÔNG NGHIỆP TRONG CHẾ BIẾN!!!(Ưu tiên những bạn gọi điện đặt bàn trước) ^^Để biết thêm chi tiết các bạn có thể liên hệ giùm em theo cài này:J - Restaurant, 130 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà NộiManager: 0917.798.686 (Mr. Tuan)Hotline: 0199.963.8888 (Mr. Dat)Tel: (04) 66.817.165Website nhà hàng: www.j-restaurant.com.vn Facebook: www.facebook.com/HoiThichNhaHangJ

----------

